# United States [FT] S1-5 cards [W] S5 plus some S1-4 + WA (NA Only)



## depal1 (Dec 30, 2021)

Been awhile since I traded here and have quite a few cards for trade. Trades only at this time and only interested in items in my want list for now. Priority items are Marshall and Series 5 SP cards. Also, added WA NA card to list as only have non US cards at this time.

Items will be marked as pending or traded and will be kept up to date.

All my cards from new packs and were immediately stored in soft sleeves after opening the packs. Will ship in Top loaders protected in an envelope. Can ship multiple cards USPS First class in a bubble mailer for $4 if interested as well. Currently will ship in US and only.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c5j_00CYzTPtpxBR9XHy2yTv9YmJboD3Qz0hdrdjd5Q/edit?usp=sharing

Please comment in thread trade offers. Thank you!


----------



## CRK (Dec 30, 2021)

I have: 364 Marshal, 406 Blathers, and 409


----------



## depal1 (Dec 30, 2021)

CRK said:


> I have: 364 Marshal, 406 Blathers, 409 Sable, 431 Raymond and 434 Ione


Thank you for letting me know. I have a pending trade for Ione now. What are wanting for the other 4 cards you have from my list?


----------



## CRK (Dec 30, 2021)

My: 364 Marshal, 406 Blathers, 409 Sable and 431 Raymond
For your: 024 Kyle, 041 Quillson, 133 Savannah, 146 Rodney, 183 Camofrog, 237 Bam, 275 Hamlet and 290 Caroline and 380 Kevin
Deal?


----------



## depal1 (Dec 30, 2021)

CRK said:


> My: 364 Marshal, 406 Blathers, 409 Sable and 431 Raymond
> For your: 024 Kyle, 041 Quillson, 133 Savannah, 146 Rodney, 183 Camofrog, 237 Bam, 275 Hamlet and 290 Caroline and 380 Kevin
> Deal?


Yes, I accept that trade for the 4 cards on my want list. Assuming these are all US/NA versions, correct? Can you send me pics of the cards you have and I will do the same?


----------



## depal1 (Jan 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## Akeath (Jan 8, 2022)

I have 147 Scoot, and I'd like to trade him for one of your cards.

I'm interested in 135 Phoebe, 391 Gayle, 335 Dotty, 341 Melba, or 389 Bruce in that order. Would you be willing to trade one of those for Scoot?


----------



## jadetine (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi there! I can offer 164 Bianca! 
I am interested in 244 Tangy.


----------

